# تعلم SolidWorks 2010 خطوة بخطوة - الدرس الأول



## eng.mdw (28 يونيو 2012)

تعليم SolidWorks 2010 - 


الفصل الأول بداية البرنامج 


مشاهدة المرفق الفصل الأول - بدا&.pdf​


----------



## albaghdady78 (15 يوليو 2012)

روعة واصل ياطيب


----------



## ابوشوقى (22 يوليو 2012)

بداية طيبة اكمل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sir_nour (22 يوليو 2012)

تمام يا هندسه شد حيلك واحنا معاك


----------



## Abdo Essam (23 يوليو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=1981707#ixzz21Oe1Ne2t

​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كان عندي سؤال يا مهندسين المنتدي 

كلما اقوم بفتح برنامج plaxis 
تظهر لي رسالة 
Hardlock not found 

فما هو حل هذه المشكلة ؟


----------



## ahmedvay (31 يوليو 2012)

*بانتظار الباقى ان شاء الله وشكرا على الشرح الجميل*


----------



## أبو كنعان (23 أغسطس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وإلى الأمام إن شاء الله *


----------



## عصام فطيم (13 سبتمبر 2012)

مليووووووووووووووووووووووووووون شكر اكمل


----------



## azizmech (16 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا علي مجهودك ..واصل


----------



## opnr (21 سبتمبر 2012)

شرح رائع :28:
 

أنا أدرس في هذا السمستر كورس (رسم ميكانيكي - solidwork) فترانا ننتظرك ..


----------



## korzaty (19 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا علي مجهودك ..واصل​
​


----------



## ahmed shawky (19 أكتوبر 2012)

​جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا​


----------



## م صلاح عيد (19 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع ياهندسة


----------



## عمراياد (23 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله بك اخي ونرجو التواصل في اكمال الموضوع


----------



## شرشر الجديد (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ممتاز كل عام وانتم بخير وشكر خاص للاخ الفاضل المهندس عمار الشيخ استاذ السوليد ورك في جامعة طنطا


----------



## buffon1 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر ومنتظرين الجديد


----------



## ahmed malik (1 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور على الموضوع الجميل والراقى انا اشتغلت على 2008 بالجد برنامج عملاق ولا بد من اى مهندس ميكانيك ان يستفيد منه .


----------



## mkm13402 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

رائع جدا
الى الامام دائما
و ياريت تحقنا بالباقى 
ياكبير


----------

